# Help! Cloudy Tank



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

My tank is really cloudy... and its been close to 48 hours. It has gotten better but its still pretty cloudy. I'm relatively new to the hobby as this is my newest/biggest tank, only 55gal. 
I have a sand bottom that I washed quite thoroughly and two filters going to maximze circulation while I try and clear up the water. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for clearing up the water? No fish or anything in the tank yet... just sand wand water.

Also:

Any suggestions with what fish to fill it? I'm thinking Demasoni and Yellow Labs
Anyone know where I can get Texas Holey Rock in Canada... the shipping to get it hear is horrendous.
Finally, does anyoen have any suggestions of things to do/not to do when im beginning to set up the tank and add the fish? Like I said... I had small tanks in the past so any advice or tips would be great.

Thanks in advance for anyone that replies.


----------



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

My tank is really cloudy... and its been close to 48 hours. It has gotten better but its still pretty cloudy. I'm relatively new to the hobby as this is my newest/biggest tank, only 55gal. 
I have a sand bottom that I washed quite thoroughly and two filters going to maximze circulation while I try and clear up the water. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for clearing up the water? No fish or anything in the tank yet... just sand wand water.

Also:

Any suggestions with what fish to fill it? I'm thinking Demasoni and Yellow Labs
Anyone know where I can get Texas Holey Rock in Canada... the shipping to get it hear is horrendous.
Finally, does anyoen have any suggestions of things to do/not to do when im beginning to set up the tank and add the fish? Like I said... I had small tanks in the past so any advice or tips would be great.

Thanks in advance for anyone that replies.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

You'll get more advise generally if you post an update rather than reposting the same question...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 11e7cad718

If you are still doing a fishless cycle, follow the instructions in the library to make sure you are cycled before adding fish. Demasoni are a beautiful fish and I would recommend them. It is generally recommended to have 10 of them but I've had luck with a small school of 6. In a 55g 3 species that won't interbreed would work pretty well.


----------



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

HAHAHA I was hopin noone would notice it was me basically asking the same question... your good! haha

Yeah I'm still doing the fishless cycle... not seeing results as fast as I would hope though...

Going to stop by the LFS on the way home from work and see what they suggest.


----------



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, here is an update, the tank is starting to clear up a little bit. I put a couple small/cheap fish in the tank for cycling purposes and through in some rocks for decoration.

I will be continuing with the rock theme and will eventually remove the barrel and the orange rock.

Any suggestions or thoughts on how to improve the water conditions or the looks of the tank?

..... ok how do I attach a picture? hahaha


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

cycling with fish and fishless cycling isn't something you should do at the same time, you really need to choose one or the other; or more specifically now that you have fish you need to stop the process of adding ammonia for fishless cycling. Traditional cycling method is to closely monitor your ammonia and nitrite levels. When either is high you can neutralize with additives or water changes. The first week start with 20% of the fish that the tank will ultimately handle, and add another 20% every week until at 5 weeks your tank is cycled and you have your full load. Of course its not an exact science and if you are showing consistently high ammonia levels you need to slow down the process.

At some point you will have a bacteria bloom which is usually a whitish haze to the water. Cloudiness from the sand will usually look more dingy than hazy.

Definitely post pics :thumb:


----------



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

How come I can't attach a picture from my computer?
Someone please explain, thanks in advance


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

1. Start an account at photobucket.com
2. Post your pic to that account.
3. After pic is uploaded, there are 4 lines under the picture with code for posting, click on the IMG code and it will copy the line to your clipboard.
4. paste the line in your post.


----------



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow... that was easy... now I have a photobucket account 

Thanks!

Here is pic #1.... about 48 hours after I cleaned the sand and filled the tank.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Yup, looks like pre-cycle cloudyness to me (i MAY be wrong wait for one of the experts to chirp in). Leave the filter running and it should clear up in a few days


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

It can take a while for the filters to pick up all the debris. If it's getting better, give it some more days. It should keep improving.

There is a suggested stocklist for 55 gallon you can start with to get ideas. Be advised that demasonis are beautifull, but not the best to start with. Keeping them can be challenging due to their attitude.

you can search for retailers in the retailer section on the board

If you have still more questions, feel free to ask them.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to CF Torontite  
You can go all the way back in the old posts, on every page there will be a question exactly like yours...Cloudy Water.
I have looked untill my eyeballs hurt and have yet to get a GOOD answer to this problem, let alone, a good cure.
If you find what your cloudyness is caused by, please let us know.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

It took my tanks a few days also. I finally added a product called "Trans Clear" by Kordon that my LFS suggested. It is a water clarifier that removes suspended organic and inorganic matter by bonding the microscopic particles so that they are big enough to be removed by the filter. You apply once every 24 hours until water is clear.

It worked for me. Goodluck!


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

And now it's one topic...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I've never used additives for water clarity. Generally couldy water resolves itself with time or with proper filteration. The primary causes and their remidies that I have run into:

Whitish/foggy water: Bacterial bloom. Usually occurs within the first three weeks of a new tank or as part of a minicycle after a problem or overcleaning in a tank. Resoultion: Wait for the bacteria to find a home and monitor ammonia and nitrite levels to protect fish.

Dirty/particulate water: Especially a problem in newly set up sand tanks. Rinse sand throughly before putting in to lessen. Increase filteration and wait. If tank is just dirty, vacuum, change water, and maintain good filteration.

Tan/Yellow water when you have driftwood: This is from tannis leaching into the water. There are some things that can be done to lessen, but you pretty much have to live with it or ditch the driftwood.

Green: Algae problem. Check phosphate levels and nitrate levels and take action to lower if high. Do water changes. Add micro filteration and/or ultraviolet filteration.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank You..remarkosmic..
Just printed your answer and put it on the inside door of my stand :thumb:


----------



## FishGraves (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys, update here on the tank:

The cloudy water has all but dissapeared. :thumb:

I went home last night thinking I could do some water tests and then hopefully purchase fish for the tank this week. But after everything seemed to test fine, I noticed that there are bubbles forming on the surface of the water at the edge of the glass in clumps. It by no means is taking over my tank, but maybe two clumps, each of about 3 inches in length.

Could this be caused due to my filter system? Right now I have two HOB filters for the tank. One filter is slightly older and the water drops down in to the tank. The new filter is double sided and the water seems to basically just flow from the filter release ramp (dont know that its called) in to the water. So the older filter is kind of like a waterfall as the water drops in to the tank. With the new filter, the water is basically even with the surface when it comes from the filter so there is lots of movement on the surface and throughout the tank but the water isn't actually falling in to the tank. Is that ok?


----------

